# Good West Michigan hardwood source for smoking?



## karabelb (May 12, 2013)

I'm in the Grand Haven area and I'm looking for a good source for smoking wood.  I typically use Apple and Cherry, but I'm not agains trying something new.  Any suggestions?

BK


----------



## doodleq (May 26, 2013)

I picked up two crates of apple wood for $30 per at Wells orchards.  They're on Wilson Ave just before you get to Grandville.  Probably just over a half hour from you I'd guess.  Not sure if you we're looking for something new or just a source.  For something different, I've used quite a bit of mulberry and I really like that, but that's just from our property so I couldn't tell you where to find any.


----------



## karabelb (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip... I will definitely look into it.

Thanks,

BK


----------



## shamp (Jun 19, 2013)

Kara,  I really enjoy red and white oak, I mix it at a 80%oak and 20% fruit wood


----------

